# Video-/Livestream einbinden



## geko (5. Nov 2012)

Moin, Moin

Bin neu hier, Java-Laie.

Ich möchte das Proggie von http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/104978-livestream-java-einbinden.html

ausprobieren. Wie bitte binde ich das in html-code ein?

Meine Vermutung:???:L???:L
Als name.jar abspeichern, in einen Ordner legen und von html aus aufrufen.

Oder kann das als Java-script in html abgelegt werden?

Bitte in Antworten bedenken, daß ich nur ein einfach strukturiertes Gehirn habe und schwer von Cape´ bin.

Das Problem ist, daß in allen von mir erstellten/ im Netz gefundenen Codes der Stream nicht im IE9 dargestellt wird und ich immer diesen blauen Kreis mit Diagonale erhalte, obwohl ich den activeX-Filter abgeschaltet habe.
Mit FF wird der Stream (unter Futterhaus) dargestellt.

Herzliche Grüße     geko
Gerd Kosbab


----------



## TKausL (5. Nov 2012)

geko hat gesagt.:


> ausprobieren. Wie bitte binde ich das in html-code ein?
> 
> Meine Vermutung:???:L???:L
> Als name.jar abspeichern, in einen Ordner legen und von html aus aufrufen.
> ...



1.: Java != JavaScript
2.: Dein Programm muss als Applet Programmiert sein
3.: Grundkentnisse lernen.


----------



## geko (6. Nov 2012)

TKausL hat gesagt.:


> 1.: Java != JavaScript



War mir schon klar.



> 2.: Dein Programm muss als Applet Programmiert sein



Gut zu wissen, in meinem Java-Buch "Java 2 in 21 Tagen" ab Seite 321.




> 3.: Grundkentnisse lernen.


Dafür ist es wohl mitlerweile zu spät. *g*

Herzliche Grüße geko
Gerd Kosbab


----------



## Trolllllll (6. Nov 2012)

geko hat gesagt.:


> War mir schon klar.


So sicher kann man sich bei solchen fragen nie sein ;-)


geko hat gesagt.:


> Gut zu wissen, in meinem Java-Buch "Java 2 in 21 Tagen" ab Seite 321.


Das Buch ist dann ja nicht mehr wirklich aktuell, mitlerweile haben sich Welten getan, aber ja um in einer Webseite eingebunden zu sein, muss es ein Applet sein und dann gibt es dafür html code mal schnell googlen und man findet das sollte dir weiter helfen ;-)


geko hat gesagt.:


> Dafür ist es wohl mitlerweile zu spät. *g*


Warum ist es dafür zu spät? damit sollte man immer beginnen, also fang damit mal an, wenn du wirklich Java lernen willst


----------



## geko (6. Nov 2012)

[dafür html code mal schnell googlen und man findet das sollte dir weiter helfen]

Ich habe eine Aversion gegen g**gle. Wenn man weiß wie es entstanden ist (oder meint), benutzt man es nicht. Vormals in der Berkley-Universität entwickelt und tausende, ja abertausende Webnutzer zum Test herangezogen, und den Webcrawler wwww.org eleminiert, vereinnahmt dann nutzt man G nicht (mehr).

Ich nutze Copernic Agent, aber der ist auch veraltet.

Werde die angebotenen Seiten durchschauen.


----------



## Trolllllll (6. Nov 2012)

geko hat gesagt.:


> [dafür html code mal schnell googlen und man findet das sollte dir weiter helfen]
> 
> Ich habe eine Aversion gegen g**gle. Wenn man weiß wie es entstanden ist (oder meint), benutzt man es nicht. Vormals in der Berkley-Universität entwickelt und tausende, ja abertausende Webnutzer zum Test herangezogen, und den Webcrawler wwww.org eleminiert, vereinnahmt dann nutzt man G nicht (mehr).


Mhh ja jeder kann über google denken was er will, aber was wäre das i-Net heute ohne google?
Es gibt noch andere Suchmaschinen, die hätten es vielleicht auch gefunden, oder taugen halt nix.
Was ist bitte das i-Net ohne Suchmaschine, wie bist du zu diesem Forum gestoßen, ohne suche im i-Net (ich habe jedenfalls noch kein Banner an der Straße gesehen)?
Aber es ist natürlich einfacher es im Forum zu Posten und sich von den Forenmitgliedern googln zu lassen, asl selber dieses Teufelswerk zu benutzen.



geko hat gesagt.:


> Ich nutze Copernic Agent, aber der ist auch veraltet.


Mhh veraltet scheint bei dir also trendy zu sein  *nicht böse gemein*



geko hat gesagt.:


> Werde die angebotenen Seiten durchschauen.


Das kann dir helfen, denke ich ;-)


----------

